

Dropbox.js - official support for JavaScript Dropbox apps - costan
https://tech.dropbox.com/?p=345

======
vineet
This is very cool.

Beyond the obvious benefit (as stated in the blog) for developers not needing
code for db access, authentication, and the overhead of deployment, such apps
can bring trust to a different level.

We can now have apps that store data in a location controlled by us users.
Dropbox will need to support finer levels of folder access with their
authentication, as well as support for making sure the apps don't access other
sites.

~~~
costan
I can't promise anything, but I can assure you that we're well-aware of the
pains of the current authentication model.

------
landa
Sweet!

~~~
costan
Thanks! Platform for 6.470 day 1? (html / css / js)

